# Marley and me - the film.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Has anyone seen it?  I went last week and OMG it has to be the saddest film ending I've ever seen.  DH (don't tell him I told you this   ) and I were both sobbing uncontrollably, DH actually had to leave as it affected him so much!  I don't even like dogs but cried and cried and cried.  Have just ordered the book from waterstones as I want to see if thats as sad!


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh No!  I am going to see it next week with a friend!
Will take the manzize box of tissues and industrial size box of chocs then!!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

eeek!!!!  that has kinda spoiled the ending for us all...had booked up to see it..not sure i will now ..


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Have just this minute got back from seeing the film (and even though knew exactly what to expect as read the book last year) I cried my eyes out   (as I did with the book)!

Well worth seeing though - and I think the book is even better.  For those that haven't seen it there are some laughs too!

It strikes a cord for us especially (hence why we got the book originally) as we too have "the worlds worst dog".  He's managed to survive 10 years so far but with twins on the way I just don't know how we are going to cope with him as well! 

DeeDee x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

O sorry emmy I deliberatly didn't say what happens during the film - it is lovely and lots of laughs too!


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I have seen it twice and both times I have     uncontrollably... not only at the end but at a part near the beginning too.    It's a lovely film it really is, I bought the book for my Auntie so I am waiting read that too.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

oh no, we are going at the end of next month free of charge with a drug company, so we are hardened vets/nurses/receptionists, will we still cry!     

P. S We arent really hardened!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

The book is brilliant too! I can't wait to go and see it was due to go last week but got a peskey chest infection and couldn't.

Emmy having read the book I can assure you that its still well worth you going, the fact you know the end is sad shouldn't spoil your enjoyment.

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive read the book and I am trying to get DH to finish the book before we see the filim, 
Mum told DH today it was really sad - and DH quickly said if the dog dies Im not going  (big animal lover )
I was like no no Just read the book!

I so want to see this soon!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a great film, lots of laughs as well as the sad bits. The book is way better though - more Marley and less me!


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

marielou I was going to reccomend the film to you funny you starting this thread, after I saw your thread about passing on fears to kids I thought this would restart your love of dogs iykwim.  

Anyway yeah 4 of us went to see it me, my sis and our hubby's.  half way through the film i leaned to my sister and said, this dogs going to die in the end innit?  But its a story of the life from start to end, and tbh theres nothing sad about a dog having a good life and being loved.

by the end of the film all 4 of us were in tears, yes the police man brother in law and the builder hubby all were in floods.  

  He behaved just as our dog did and when we got home we gave him the biggest hugs he'd had in a long time.  

going to make a point of getting the book next....  

BUT GO SEE IT ITS BRILLIANT IFYOU HAVEN'T


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't see the film yet, but really want to though. I'm just finishing reading the book at the moment. My dad read it 3 Christmas' ago while he was in hospital and it made him chuckle!! The book is brilliant, and I agree with the author and fellow ff, it does sound like he is writing about my youngest dog (a Rottie that is 19 months old!)

Tina xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

There wasn't a dry eye in the cinema when me and DP went   .

Films are never as good as books i find..... definitely worth seeing though.

S x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Young D said:


> marielou I was going to reccomend the film to you funny you starting this thread, after I saw your thread about passing on fears to kids I thought this would restart your love of dogs iykwim.
> 
> Anyway yeah 4 of us went to see it me, my sis and our hubby's. half way through the film i leaned to my sister and said, this dogs going to die in the end innit? But its a story of the life from start to end, and tbh theres nothing sad about a dog having a good life and being loved.
> 
> ...


Think a lot of our tears near the end of the film were mixed feelings - we had Max put to sleep but we weren't there due to the circumstances and we both cried wishing he'd had a simillar send-off. 
TBH, the film did make me like the dog, but also made me glad I don't have one living in this house LOL. I still don't want to see one on the street or near E though - eeeeeeek!

Marie xxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

I came home and thought to myself that our 'loony' retriever isn't that bad at all!   

Enjoy the film girls if you're off to see it

x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone watch the Dog Whisperer?  He went out to the family who had Marley!! They have another one now who is a bit better behaved   They still have photos of Marley everywhere


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I loved the film, it was funny at the start of it. The last 20 so mins where so sad. I done the same as most folk and gave my 2 the biggest cuddle they could possible stand. 

Got to get the book next

Its a must see film


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Bratt said:


> Does anyone watch the Dog Whisperer? He went out to the family who had Marley!! They have another one now who is a bit better behaved  They still have photos of Marley everywhere


Yes I saw that! Gracie or something their new dog is called? I haven't seen the film yet but read the book and it took me a couple of days to get over it! We have a mad young golden lab and I couldn't stop hugging her afterwards (not normally a doggie person unlike DH.) DH hasn't read the book and don't think I'll get him to see the film as he doesn't like Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

We watched this last night, picture the scene private viewing at a cinema ALL vets and nurses EVERYONE booing there eyes out, yes grown men! Including Rich!   
I cried and cried all the way home, Harry slept between us last night wrapped up in a blanket  
Fanastic film but just so sad (but lovely)

xx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

I haven't seen the film but bought the book to read on the train last year when I was travelling to my grandad's funeral. I had never heard of the book or author and was drawn to it cause my granddad was a dog lover who always had a dog so it seemed apt. As the train journey was around 8 hours I read a good chunk of it on the train and got some pretty strange looks when I would laugh out loud. Luckily I was not on the train when I got to the sad bit. My whole family have ended up reading it and it was months before I got the book back. Definitely worth a read (my neighbour who has 2 labs has the book at the mo)

ML


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Dh read it and all he kept saying after was, he died on my birthday 

We still havn't seen the film


----------

